# New trucks get rave reviews from troops



## Nfld Sapper (30 May 2008)

Couldn't find the original thread reletated to the AHSVS. Move if needed.


New trucks get rave reviews from troops
Heavy vehicles offer increased protection, heavier payloads
by WO Brad Phillips

CFB PETAWAWA, Ontario — The armoured heavy support vehicle systems (AHSVS) have hit the ground rolling in Afghanistan and Canada. The trucks are receiving rave reviews from the troops for both the increased protection they offer the crews and the heavier payloads they manage. 

“The pucker factor is gone, pretty much,” says Master Corporal Terry von Stackelberg, a veteran of Afghanistan. He is one in a cadre of instructors bringing mechanics in Canada up to speed on the new vehicles. 

“We can now lift, transport or pull anything we have in the Canadian Forces inventory,” says Réjean Picotin, a senior technologist with Director Support Vehicles Program Management.” [The troops] love them; they just love them.” 

AHSVS are employed in combat service support and combat tasks in Afghanistan. They provide high levels of crew protection, combining mine blast resistance with protection against both improvised explosive devices and ballistic threats. 

“The key factor is to save lives,” says Royal Canadian Dragoons member MCpl Shaun Alton, one of the technicians on the AHSVS course held in Petawawa. “The cab design alone is phenomenal.” 

Cab details such as a water chiller to keep water at a drinkable temperature and a safe, secure storage system for their kit were designed with troops in mind. Air-ride seats and a surprisingly good field of vision allow the operators to handle these mammoth trucks with ease. 

The fleet’s four main variants are: 

material handling crane vehicles; 
recovery vehicles; 
heavy tank transporter tractor vehicles; and 
palletized loading systems with container handling unit vehicles. 






MCpl Michael Reynolds (left) and MCpl David Sheppard hook up a disabled heavy logistic vehicle wheeled to the new AHSVS wrecker. With its well protected, state-of-the-art cab and beefed-up recovery package, the wrecker is already proving itself in Afghanistan.

by WO BRAD PHILLIPS





Three variants of the AHSVS wait to be put through their paces by electrical and mechanical engineering technicians at CFB Petawawa. The technicians will then pass on their newly acquired expertise to their own units.





MCpl Terry von Stackelberg, 2 Service Battalion, operates the stinger controls of the new AHSVS wrecker while Cpl Randy Desarmeau, 2 Field Ambulance, looks on.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 May 2008)

What is old is new again  ;D 

http://www.internethobbies.com/tam135m26art.html


Actually the New truck looks like awesome piece of kit.


----------



## Fusaki (2 Jun 2008)

I know a couple guys learning to drive these. They say good things.


----------



## adaminc (3 Jun 2008)

Not to mention they also look pretty badass.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Jun 2008)

I'll have to find the picture I have of one of those trucks overseas with an Autobot symbol on it. Go transformer truck!!!


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Jun 2008)

I hate to revive old threads, but I have a question which may relate to this topic (this isn't a really old thread anyway);

By chance, does anyone know if there is a AHSVS course being run in Petawawa... starting around the end of July?

And, by chance, is there a specific course for this vehicle or is it classed as an HLVW?  


Just wondering...


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2008)

Until there is a contract to purchase, I doubt that you will see a Dvr Crse on these vehicles.  The only ones who will get Dvr Trg on them, are the people partaking in the Trials.


----------



## McG (26 Jun 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Until there is a contract to purchase, I doubt that you will see a Dvr Crse on these vehicles.  The only ones who will get Dvr Trg on them, are the people partaking in the Trials.


The vehicle was purchased.  It is a UOR fleet to support Afghanistan & pre-deployment training only.


----------



## Ecco (26 Jun 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Until there is a contract to purchase, I doubt that you will see a Dvr Crse on these vehicles.



More than 50 AHSVS have been paid for and delivered.  They are purchased.  They are in use in theater.  
See http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/english/6_1_1_1.asp?id=2141
or
http://www.dnd.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2280
or
...


----------



## Robbie (26 Jun 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I hate to revive old threads, but I have a question which may relate to this topic (this isn't a really old thread anyway);
> 
> By chance, does anyone know if there is a AHSVS course being run in Petawawa... starting around the end of July?
> 
> ...



It is a converson course and you need to have a need for it over seas to get on it.  So if you do, talk to your CoC.  I know that the CSS school is running a Cargo/PLS course every week up until it leaves in mid Aug for Valcartier.

Also you need to be qul on HLVW and have 1500km on it in the past year. Same with the PLS.

Rob


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2008)

MCG said:
			
		

> The vehicle was purchased.  It is a UOR fleet to support Afghanistan & pre-deployment training only.





			
				Ecco said:
			
		

> More than 50 AHSVS have been paid for and delivered.  They are purchased.  They are in use in theater.
> See http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/english/6_1_1_1.asp?id=2141
> or
> http://www.dnd.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2280
> ...



My bad.   ;D

I will suggest that Robbie has probably the best answer: f you are deploying and you need it, you'll get it; if not, it is highly unlikely.


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Jun 2008)

The only reason I ask is because I've been loaded on an Air break and HLVW course in Petawawa... And I've been reading a lot about the AHSVS's on the DIN and MSM and have heard about conversion courses running in Pet for deployment.  Since I'm no where near physically able to deploy I figured there was no way I would be on the course, but stranger things have happened... I had a thought that they might have rolled the two/three courses together (Air Break, HLVW and AHSVS)

Kinda figured they were operational only, but I thought I had read somewhere that they're replacing the HLVW altogether...  But I think I just misread that and it is only replacing/augmenting the current HLVWs in theater.

Either way, thanks for the info.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2008)

Well.  HLVW is fun to drive.  The PLS has a better suspension.  

If you get the five day Air Brake Crse, you qualify to be loaded on a LAV Dvr Crse.

Whatever way it goes, you should enjoy those courses..........but a lot of Timmies for the Air Brake may be recommended.   ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Jun 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well.  HLVW is fun to drive.  The PLS has a better suspension.
> 
> If you get the five day Air Brake Crse, you qualify to be loaded on a LAV Dvr Crse.
> 
> Whatever way it goes, you should enjoy those courses..........but a lot of Timmies for the Air Brake may be recommended.   ;D



I'm gunna take baby steps on this one...   I know I'm on the Air Break and HLVW course for now, and don't get me wrong; I'm pretty stoked to do it, but I don't want to get my hopes up.   As much as I'd love a LAV, AHSVS, or RG-31 driver course, I doubt I'll get them (at least not any time soon), as there is no real need to have them... There's barely a reason for me to have an HLVW course, other than the Rifle company in my reg having another potential resource (if we can draw an HLVW from a base) for an ex and me having something to do besides fly a desk.   This was too good of an offer to pass up.
But, as it stands, I'm treating this like I did my deployment; I'm not there until I'm there (and even then; no promises)
The upside to this theory is that if, somehow, I manage to find myself on a LAV crs, I will be pleasantly surprised.


And as for the Timmies; I plan to keep an ample supply on hand...  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## lone bugler (26 Jun 2008)

heard nothing but good stuff for these new babies, also saw a nice segment about it on army news


----------



## Robbie (26 Jun 2008)

Just Had too.  Me with the AHSVS and the course trucks.



Rob


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Jun 2008)

Robbie said:
			
		

> Just Had too.  Me with the AHSVS and the course trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob











I hate you.






well... not really...   I'm just envious.


----------



## GAP (26 Jun 2008)

Ohhhh....those are big mutha's.......me like....


----------



## dangerboy (27 Jun 2008)

Just out of curiosity, how high is that truck?


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, how high is that truck?



using the guy as a rule, probably 11-12 feet...


----------



## Armynewsguy (27 Jun 2008)

Here is the link to the video story that I did on these trucks.

http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1_1.asp?id=2562

Armynewsguy


----------



## GAP (27 Jun 2008)

Excellent Clip


----------



## Ljealexander (19 Sep 2008)

The CASR site has been updated with additional information on these vehicles. Interesting read.

http://www.casr.ca/101-army-support-ahsvs-cargo.htm

Regards


----------



## karl28 (19 Sep 2008)

Now that's a sweet ride.  I just have one question does it come in Black ?


----------

